# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  db2 restoration problem

## aashiss03

Hi everyone

I m restoring a database , during which  i m facing a problem
Here is the following error details




RESTORE DATABASE NSWD FROM "C:\db2_backups" TAKEN AT 20080429211406 TO "C:" INTO NSWD WITH 2 BUFFERS BUFFER 1024 PARALLELISM 1 WITHOUT PROMPTING;

SQL0294N  The container is already in use.

Explanation: 

Table space containers may not be shared.  The possible causes of 
this error include the following.  

o   A CREATE TABLESPACE or ALTER TABLESPACE statement included a  
    container that is already in use by another table space.  

o   A CREATE TABLESPACE or ALTER TABLESPACE statement included a  
    container from a table space that has been dropped but the    
    drop statement has not been committed.  

o   An ALTER NODEGROUP statement used to add a node used the      
    containers of a LIKE node that is on the same physical node.  
    These containers would therefore already be in use.  

o   A CREATE TABLESPACE or ALTER TABLESPACE statement is          
    attempting to use the same container on more than one logical 
    node on a single physical node.  The same containers cannot   
    be used for more than one node on the same physical node.  

o   An ADD NODE command or API used the containers from the       
    system temporary table spaces of a LIKE node that is on the   
    same physical node.  These containers would therefore already 
    be in use.  

o   A CREATE TABLESPACE or ALTER TABLESPACE statement included a  
    DMS container from another database that no longer exists but 
    was not dropped properly.  The container is not actually in   
    use but it is tagged as being in use.  Therefore, DB2 will    
    not allow it to be used until it is untagged.  However, it is 
    very important to verify that the container is not in use by  
    the same database or another database when untagging it.  If  
    the container is in use when you untag it, the database(s)    
    involved will be corrupted.  



User Response: 

Ensure the containers are unique.  

o   For the CREATE or ALTER TABLESPACE statement, specify a       
    different container for the table space.  

o   For the CREATE or ALTER TABLESPACE statement including a      
    container from a dropped table space, try again after the     
    drop statement is committed or specify a different 
    container.  

o   For the ALTER NODEGROUP statement, reissue the statement      
    using the WITHOUT TABLESPACES clause, and then use the ALTER  
    TABLESPACE statement to create unique containers for the new  
    node.  

o   For CREATE or ALTER TABLESPACE statements where the           
    environment includes more than one logical node on a physical 
    node, ensure that the same containers are not specified for   
    such logical nodes.  

o   For an ADD NODE command or API, reissue the statement using   
    the WITHOUT TABLESPACES clause, and then use the ALTER        
    TABLESPACE statement to create unique containers at the new   
    node for the system temporary table spaces.  

o   If you are trying to use a DMS container that belonged to a   
    database that no longer exists but was not dropped properly,  
    then the db2untag utility can be used to remove the DB2       
    container tag from it.  When this tag is removed DB2       
    considers the container to be free and the container can be   
    used in a CREATE TABLESPACE or ALTER TABLESPACE statement.  

     NOTE: Use extreme caution with db2untag. If you issue a      
    db2untag command against a container that is still in use by  
    a database, then both the database that originally used the   
    container and the database that is now using the container    
    will be corrupted.  



 sqlcode :   -294 

 sqlstate :  42730 



Cna anyone give me detail solutions?

----------

